# Σβούρα, το μηχάνημα



## Gutbucket (Feb 3, 2009)

Είναι μηχάνημα ξυλουργικής/ξυλοκοπτικής αν και στο κείμενο το δικό μου εμφανίζεται να χρησιμοποιείται σε ναυπηγείο, οπότε υποψιάζομαι πως ίσως χρησιμοποιείται και για απόξεση. Ο Αγγλικός όρος;


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2009)

Μάλλον για power wire brush νομίζω ότι θα μιλάει το κείμενό σου, που χρησιμοποιείται να να ξύνει σκουριά και παλιά μπογιά.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wire_brush


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 3, 2009)

Απ' ότι μαθαίνω, η σβούρα που χρησιμοποιείται στην ξυλοκοπτική είναι αυτό εδώ:

Η δημιουργία διαφόρων μορφών προφίλ σε τεμάχια ξύλου (στοιχεία επίπλων) ευθύγραμμα ή καμπύλα, είναι μια πολύ συνηθισμένη κατεργασία κατά την παραγωγή των επίπλων. Η εργασία αυτή γίνεται με ειδικό μηχάνημα που λέγεται σβούρα, με το οποίο εξοπλίζονται σε όλες τις μονάδες επίπλων και τα ξυλουργεία. Πέρα από τη δημιουργία προφίλ, η σβούρα χρησιμοποιείται για να γίνεται ένας μεγάλος αριθμός εργασιών κατεργασίας, όπως να τραβάμε γκινισιές, να ξεμορσάρουμε (δηλ. να δημιουργούμε μόρσα σε στοιχεία τελάρων), να δημιουργούμε δόντια κατά μήκος ή στα σόκορα, όταν κατασκευάζουμε δακτυλοειδή σύνδεση (finger-joint) ή να καθαρίσουμε (να πλανίσουμε ή να λειάνουμε) επιφάνειες σε στενά ξύλα ευθύγραμμα ή καμπύλα.

Η έρευνά που έκανα μου δίνει spindle moulder (UK) ή wood shaper (US). Spindle=σβούρα.

Όλα αυτά εφόσον βέβαια μιλάμε για μηχάνημα ξυλουργικής (ελπίζω γι' αυτό να μιλάμε, ε, Gutbucket ;) )

Υ.Γ. Πάντως, χρησιμοποιούνται και σβούρες σε ναυπηγεία όταν πρόκειται για ξύλινα σκάφη.


----------



## Gutbucket (Feb 3, 2009)

Με σκλαβώνετε, ειλικρινά.


----------

